# Mazzer Major E on demand grinder in Black £1000 delivered



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Only got a couple of these so you will have to be quick if you want one!! £1000 delivered for forum members  Standard silver coloured one is £950 delivered


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fantastic grinder, fantastic price....come and grab a bargain!!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone for a New Year Mazzer? Forum prices - Black Major E £1000, silver is £950........


----------

